# Angeln in WOTLK



## WolfyWolf (20. Oktober 2008)

Moinmoin, 

ich habe gehört, es gibt mit dem addon ein Achievment mit Titel für den ersten, der auf dem Server angeln auf max Skill bekommt. Angeln denk ich, werden die wenigsten mit WOTLK so dass ich da ne gute Chance hätte^^Kann mir einer sagen, wie man das Skillcap zu Wotlk hochsetzen kann, wo der Händler für das entsprechende Buch steht und so witer!^^

Vielen Dank

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Mondryx (20. Oktober 2008)

Diese Titel, in denen man der Erste von Irgendwas ist, sind wieder aus dem Spiel entfernt wurden.


----------

